# What about SPREEEE???



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm surprised the lakers havent shown any interest in signing spree 

he might be inconsistent but he can knock down the open shots and hes a good ball handling skills

theres a problem with his attitude but if we can trade for kwame why not spree?

o but then we only got half the MLE so

this signing seems bit out of reach eh??

so what do you guys think? :eek8:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Because He is old, a cancer, and he is a SG/SF which we don't need.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

What about SPREEEE??? 



NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Horrible idea for the Lakers. It does make me wonder what GM would even want Spree on their roster?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ahhhh!!! Ban the thread starter!! Please!


----------



## clippers2playoffs (Aug 22, 2005)

in a pole given to nba players, sprewell was named the least popular player, kobe was second, do you want lakers to have the 2 guys everyone hates


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

clippers2playoffs said:


> in a pole given to nba players, sprewell was named the least popular player, kobe was second, do you want lakers to have the 2 guys everyone hates


i bet Kwame is third on that list


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)




----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

clippers2playoffs said:


> in a pole given to nba players, sprewell was named the least popular player, kobe was second, do you want lakers to have the 2 guys everyone hates



Ahh ban this guy as well


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Ahh ban this guy as well


hahaha


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> i bet Kwame is third on that list


Probably for Wizards fans. I guess Sprees going to the Pistons now that they took themselves out of the Finley race...


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooo that wont happen :banana:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Don't want him, don't need him, shouldn't get him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

why the hell would we want spreewell?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Cris said:


> why the hell would we want spreewell?


Why the hell would _anybody_ want Sprewell?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Actually I've been thinking about it but didn't have the guts to say it since my opinions are usually unpopular here, I'll take him. He's a headcase but he's a hard working head case that's highly competitive. Kwame is a lazy headcase. Plus when he was on good Warriors/Knicks/Wolves teams he stayed in line.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Locke said:


> Why the hell would _anybody_ want Sprewell?


better question...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Actually I've been thinking about it but didn't have the guts to say it since my opinions are usually unpopular here, I'll take him. He's a headcase but he's a hard working head case that's highly competitive. Kwame is a lazy headcase. Plus when he was on good Warriors/Knicks/Wolves teams he stayed in line.


The thing is, if it was a few years ago, then yeah, because I've always liked him. But after the year he had last year I wouldn't want to take the chance.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Ahhhh!!! Ban the thread starter!! Please!


okkkkkkkkk


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

No, simply not worth the downside. After last year's assinine statements about his financial situation and his propensity to be a polarizing figure in the media and on his former teams I would have to say absolutely not. Chemistry is something that has to be considered first and foremost with a young team like this one. The last thing the Lakers need is to bring in a selfish, cancerous player which Spree has the definite ability to become. Just let him go somewhere he can get paid and touch the ball, because he's not going to get either of those things here and that will lead to disaster. 

I'm not saying that he's the worst teammate you could have, he may even be a popular guy in the locker room. But I don't see any way a guy like this at this point in his career can come to a young, rebuilding Lakers squad and suddenly become the leader and team-first individual that he has never shown he was capable of anywhere else he's been. I would honestly rather take a flyer on a guy like Shawn Kemp. Not that I have any super-significant insight personally, but he is the cousin of a co-worker of mine who has always spoken highly of him from a personal standpoint and says that he has truly straightened his life out and is ready to prove he has some significant game left.....Taken with a grain of salt of course, but for what it's worth at least it's positive.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Actually I've been thinking about it but didn't have the guts to say it since my opinions are usually unpopular here, I'll take him. He's a headcase but he's a hard working head case that's highly competitive. Kwame is a lazy headcase. Plus when he was on good Warriors/Knicks/Wolves teams he stayed in line.


now youre talking :cheers: 

he might of had some time where he was labeled as a "cancer" but for most of his career he was successful
if you take off the troublemaker label, this guy is one of the most hardest working players in the league
and you rarely see a player who plays tough D like spree
and everyones just bashing him because EVERYONE hates him??
come on be more reasonable
hey lamar odom was a pothead why cheer for him
hey kobe was once accused of rape why cheer for him
hey kwame was a nutcase in a wiz uni why cheer for him
the list goes on...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Ahhhh!!! Ban the thread starter!! Please!


ditto


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sprewell interested in Lakers












> While talks are apparently cooling down between the Nuggets and one of their former players Nick Van Exel, chats with another NBA bad boy are heating up.
> 
> Nuggets GM Kiki Vandeweghe confirmed to the Denver Post he has spoken with Latrell Sprewell's agent Bob Gist. Gist told the Post "I can confirm Latrell has interest and even hopes of playing there."
> 
> *Sprewell is reportedly also interested in the LA Lakers*, however, he likes George Karl, the quick tempo Karl demands, and is also intrigued by the thought of playing with his former teammate on the Knicks, Marcus Camby.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sprewell interested lakers, lakers not interested in Sprewell


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

the zen master dont got that much zen for kwame,kobe and spree.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Spree is interested in any team with money left to spend. I bet he is kicking himself right now for not taking the 3yr 21mil offer. Now he has to setle for part of some teams MLE or LLE, I wonder how he is going to feed his family now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd take Sprewell. He's better than George, Walton, Jones, Wafer and Sasha...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cris said:


> Sprewell interested lakers, lakers not interested in Sprewell


Get your own Munchies.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

No God Damnit These are my Munchies


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

the lakers lack talent compared to other teams in the west

adding spree will alleviate some of this problem

because.......HES VERY TALENTED

and saying no to spree when he might be willing to take the 2.5 million is just plain silly

just because you hate him doesnt mean he shouldnt be on the team


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Getting Sprewell, IMO, would greatly increase our chances of making the playoffs. He's a good scorer and a good defender. The only bad thing he's done since the choking incident all that time ago was turning down the contract extension and whining about it. That wouldn't be a problem if he played for us, since he couldn't ask for a bigger deal if he just signed one.

PG: Latrell Sprewell...Aaron McKie...Sasha Vujacic...Smush Parker
SG: Kobe Bryant...Von Wafer
SF: Lamar Odom...Jumaine Jones...Devean George...Luke Walton
PF: Kwame Brown...Brian Cook...Slava Medvedenko
C: Chris Mihm...Andrew Bynum

That has to be the most awesome SL ever! Haha, it's like a dream-team of hated/non-appreciated players.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

> That has to be the most awesome SL ever! Haha, it's like a dream-team of hated/non-appreciated players.


lol...so true, Im not opposed to getting sprewell.. i just dont think the lakers are that interested in him.......would he accept a 2 yr 1/2 MLE anyways??


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> That has to be the most awesome SL ever! Haha, it's like a dream-team of hated/non-appreciated players.


SL?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I wish we got Spree... mainly to hear the usual "Spree at point guard!!!" posting from people who apparently have never watched the triangle offense or Kobe and Odom play.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

No Sprewell, he's not the answer to putting this team over the top and into championship contention. If that were the case, then _maybe_ I would listen to the argument, but it isn't. Let him go somewhere else where he can undermine team chemistry and complain about his lack of touches and inability to feed his family on a multi-million dollar contract.

There are much better, younger players out there still available who could help this team and are much more deserving. It would really be a shame to see Sprewell wearing a Lakers uniform and representing the league's classiest franchise. He doesn't deserve the honor of being a Laker. I'm still recovering from having to see that worthless piece of human waste Benoit Benjamin in purple and gold. 
uke:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Latrell Sprewell doesn't like the money the Lakers are offering, but he appears to be running out of options.
> Sprewell, the talented but controversial free-agent guard who played last season in Minnesota, is seeking a deal starting at $5 million per season. He has spoken to the Lakers, which can offer only the $2.5 million remaining from its midlevel exception.
> 
> But lately, potential suitors San Antonio and Denver eliminated themselves from consideration by using their full $5 million midlevel exceptions to sign Michael Finley and Earl Watson, respectively.
> ...


LINK


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

If we got Sprewell AND Rodman....We would be REALLY hated.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i could just imagine a startin lineup of SPree, Kobe, LO, Rodman and Kwame.

Absolutely no one would like us. 

How tight would that be?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Teezy said:


> i could just imagine a startin lineup of SPree, Kobe, LO, Rodman and Kwame.
> 
> Absolutely no one would like us.
> 
> How tight would that be?


Nobody likes us anyway, nor have they since 1999.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Nobody likes us anyway, nor have they since 1999.


I love bein with the team that no one likes. I dont know why.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Why would anybody want to sign Dennis Rodman when the guy is almost 50 years old?


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Then I would trade Lamar Odom to the Pacers for Ron Artest and Jonathan Bender. HAve Kobe change his # to 34, and give #8 to Sprewell. Then we'd have a lineup of Spree, Kobe, Artest, Rodman, and Kwame. Perhaps we can trade away our expiring contracts to the Jazz for Carlos Boozer as well. We'd be the most hated team in the league. :banana:



Teezy said:


> i could just imagine a startin lineup of SPree, Kobe, LO, Rodman and Kwame.
> 
> Absolutely no one would like us.
> 
> How tight would that be?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Locke said:


> Why would anybody want to sign Dennis Rodman when the guy is almost 50 years old?


i dno... but it Is a rumor


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

He wasn't just a solid rebounder back in the day. He was a ridiculously good rebounder, maybe the best in NBA history. We can get him for cheap cause he wants us. Look at Dikembe, hes like 43 and he can still block shots and rebound. We don't have to give Rodman 30 mpg if we sign him. And plus he's proven and hes just another big body in the paint. I think Rodman is just as athletic as B. Grant right now. Did you hear what they said? He's been working on this comeback for a long time and hes in pretty good physical shape. Grant was never an above average athlete but Rodman was.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

rodmans not a starting material anymore


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

dannyM said:


> rodmans not a starting material anymore


who said he'll start?


----------

